# Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Is there any interest for an aftermarket Air ride for the allroad? 
I think that part of the charm of having an allroad is having the capability to adjust the air suspension and the push of a button. I just wish it were a little more reliable. 
a lot of allroaders end up doing coilover conversion kits but I wish there were an aftermarket air ride option out there for us......sure there are kits you can piece together buying this and that but I wish there were an option to just buy it all in one shot....a kit. Am I the only one that thinks this way?
so this brings me to my point....I am currently working with Universal Air Suspension on making a kit for my allroad.....Is anyone else interested in this idea...or am I nuts?
It would be similar to the kit that Paul C. has on his White MK5 Rabbit....you all know the car that I'm talking about....if not click here...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3290513
Should I make a list as I go along this process and document this install for others to follow in my footsteps or should I just keep this crazy idea to myself....
What would you rather have when your air suspension takes a crap....coils or air?


_Modified by diive4sho at 4:56 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad (diive4sho)*

dude there is a big group of people at AW going crazy over the air susp. right now ..
come over and see if you get people thinking


----------



## PxTx (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad (roshlioBG)*

I plan on picking up an allroad in the next 7 days. I would be very interested in a more reliable kit. I agree, the adjustable suspension is a selling point. My wife like the get in and out at the medium settings, and aI like the lower one. The air suspension allowes us each to drive the car how we like it.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad (roshlioBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roshlioBG* »_dude there is a big group of people at AW going crazy over the air susp. right now ..
come over and see if you get people thinking

A group yes, but not a big group maybe a dozen, but I do have to agree it is growing.


----------



## Nir77 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad (PxTx)*

The air suspension is great, just be prepared to fork the bill ($4K) when your front suspension falls. It happened to me after driving on the lowest setting over a sewage hole near a curb.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad (Nir77)*

that's why I want to make an aftermarket kit....if the stock suspension fails the aftermarket kit will be a cheaper replacement and if that ever goes you can buy cheap replacement parts


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_
A group yes, but not a big group maybe a dozen, but I do have to agree it is growing.

right


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Aftermarket Air ride suspension for the allroad (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_that's why I want to make an aftermarket kit....if the stock suspension fails the aftermarket kit will be a cheaper replacement and if that ever goes you can buy cheap replacement parts









yes, i agree. i haven't had any issues with my suspension yet, but would be very interested in a more affordable replacement when the time should come.


----------

